# Number of follicles when taking clomid!



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all!

My wife has just taken her first course of clomid(50mg) and has been advised she has got *FAR* too many follicles there!(typical!) Now from what we can gather she was told she had around 8 on either side! Is this normal or has she just had some sort of crazy reaction to the clomid!! Also is 50mg of clomid the lowest they prescribe?

We _*SOOOOO*_ want another child but they seem to be saying it dangerous to try this month!

Please can you help  

And good luck to all trying to conceive!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to FF 

What a lovely caring DH (dear husband) you are for seeking advise...you've certainly come to the right place   My DP (dear partner...we've not married  ) is also called Gareth (bit of boring info for you there  )

If your DW (dear wife) had 8 follicles on both ovaries then this is certainly too many to be ttc naturally....it sounds like she may have over stimulated a bit.  Have you clinic advised anything about this, other than not to ttc this month ?  What was the reason for your DW being prescribed clomid...was it because she doesn't ovulate naturally or was it to boost (release more eggs) ?

Most clinics would advise against ttc naturally if there are more than 3-4 mature/dominant follicles because of the risk of multiple pregnancies...which can obviously be a risk not only to the growing babies (and possible miscarriage) but to the mother.

I was prescribed clomid quite a few years ago...I ovulate naturally but was on it to boost (more target practise for the sperm  )....I had follicle tracking scans for the 1st 3 months to see my response on 50mg...I responded well with 2 or 3 dominant follicles each month (and progesterone blood tests confirmed I actually released 2 or 3 eggs so each follicle was mature)....however, I was told that if I'd had more than 3 large follicles then we'd be advised not to ttc that month and to use some form of contraception (or avoid sex around ovulation/fertile period).

Some women are prescribed lower dose of 25mg clomid.  What have your clinic recommended ?  I would write down all your questions and ask them what options you have.

If your DW is at risk of OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) then ensure she drinks plenty of water (peeing out as much as she drinks), higher protein levels in diet and isotonic drinks such as Lucozade...if she feels unwell eg nausea, bloatedness etc then she should speak with her clinic.

Good luck in your journey  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

As far as we know it was because she does not ovulate every month (possibly missing one then ovulating but we not sure)

They have said just to try 25mg next month but they never really advised us of anything when we were there they just said not to ttc! (felt strange being told to cover it when I was standing in a fertility clinic! lol )

My DW is just as frustrated as me and we cant believe that this has happened on the first attempt!

Cheers Natasha! Very helpful!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help 

I know what you mean, whenever we've been told to avoid ttc for whatever reason (during IVF cycles), we've found it a little  

Hopefully the 25mg next cycle won't cause your DWs ovaries to go into over-drive !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well thats with a bit of luck!

Especially as we are getting told off by our 5 year old as he still hasn't got a baby brother!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I started off on 5omg and 1st month produced 4 follicles, they talked about reducing it to 25mg but left it for another month and the next month I had NO follicles   I then stayed on the 50mg which would lead to 1 or 2 follicles but no BFP then on my fifth month upped the dose to 100mg, produced 1 follicle and my DS    Hopefully next month your DW will produce less foillicles to and clomid will do its job      

Matty xxx


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers Matty!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

garethc970 said:


> Well thats with a bit of luck!
> 
> Especially as we are getting told off by our 5 year old as he still hasn't got a baby brother!


Well hopefully since you already have a little boy that it won't be too much longer before he has a brother or sister to play with 

N x


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

☼♥ Minxy le Minx ♥☼ © said:


> garethc970 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats with a bit of luck!
> ...


2.5 years so far and still nothing!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Stay positive    We've been ttc for 7 years and nothing...well, 5 miscarriages but no baby 

Just have to keep believing and you're on the right road with clomid, even if this month has been a bit of a "no-go"   

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

By the way, not sure if your little boy was conceived naturally or not but there are a couple of other boards on this website you may be interested in...

Secondary infertility (when have children conceived naturally but having problems conceiving again)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

Hoping for another miracle (when trying to conceive again after already having treatment eg clomid, IUI, IVF etc)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Gareth

We too have a 5yr old son and we've been ttc no 2 for over 3 and a half yrs now. I have PCOS so don't ovulate on my own (or at least not very often anyway) and it's our first cycle of Clomid 50mcg. At our clinic they don't scan  to check number of follicles etc they just do standard day 21 bloods for progesterone levels.

My day 21 bloods confirmed I had ovulated on our first cycle and levels were VERY high but was just told prob released more than 1 egg? Anyway, fingers crossed it has worked first time - we test this weekend!

Good luck, I'm sure the clinic know best with what they are advising (even if it does go against your natural instincts to avoid it!!!) and I hope you will both be giving your son the little brother or sister very soon


----------

